# للاستيراد شنط جلد طبيعي من افريقيا و صابون الاسود الافريقي جملة و تجزئه



## لهفتي (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 

نستورد بطلب شنط جلد طبيعي جلد نمر جلد تمساح جلد حصان عندي مجموعه بسيطه من الشنط 
ان شاء الله قريب نجيب تشكيله واسعه والوان متعدده 
باافضل الاسعار 







سعر الجمله 250 ريال 
مفرد 280 ريال 






جلد النمر جمله 250 ريال 
المفرد 300 ريال 






جمله الشنط 250 ريال 
المفرد 280 ريال 











محفظه جلد 
جمله 55 ريال 
المفرد 70 







الصابون الاسود الافريقي 
سوي عنه بحث واقري مفعوله المذهل 
6 حبات بـ 60 ريال 


[email protected]​


----------



## مسوقة26 (30 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للاستيراد شنط جلد طبيعي من افريقيا و صابون الاسود الافريقي جملة و تجزئه*

بالتوفيق ...


----------



## لهفتي (4 مايو 2012)

*رد: للاستيراد شنط جلد طبيعي من افريقيا و صابون الاسود الافريقي جملة و تجزئه*

نستورد بطلب شنط جلد طبيعي جلد نمر جلد تمساح جلد حصان


----------

